# How Big Is Your Rack??



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Your goats rack, silly!! So critergiter09 and I were talking and we got on the subject of our buck's racks. We were joking and decided it would be fun to measure each of our bucks' rack to see how wide they are.
Then we thought it would be fun to get others involved to see who had the biggest rack. All in fun of course !!
I decided to post it here since it is silly and kind of a game.
So here goes, get out your tape measures and let's do it!!: How big is your goats rack?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

This involves does too?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No racks here  

Can't wait to see some of the stunners


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Absolutely caprine crazy, we wan't to see everyone's rack; boys, girls, we don't descriminate !!

....Of course measuring my Joker's rack is going to be a 2 person job and I am only 1 at the moment. I will measure and post first chance I get!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

This is Brownie! he is just a month shy of being 3 years old.
We measured tip to tip = 23 1/2 inches
we measured base to tip = 18 1/2 inches
We measured around his horn base = 7 inches around


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice Rack. LOL


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay here goes, Joker's measurements:
30" tip to tip
20" long
7" around at base
....and he is 5 1/2 years young.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice! My wether has horns, but they can't compete.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Two different boys


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't know what is wrong with this picture. GRRR


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have more but these are the biggest ones. The last one (White) is Zoom Bee my first ever buck.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, impressive, sweetgoats! Kingsley is an especially nice looking goat. Can you measure, I'm just curious. They look like they may just take the prize??


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My goats are hornless, but I showed my hubby pictures of the big horns you all have, (your goats!). He said that the Mongols used to make
bows (archery) out of the horns, as well as musical instruments, cups, etc. (they made a lot of stuff out of cow horn in this country). 
Horn is the original plastic!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

All of mine are disbudded but back when I had pygmy's I had one with a fairly nice span. I will have to find the old pictures since one time he caught some poke salad in his horns and it looked like a hat!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

animalfamily said:


> Wow, impressive, sweetgoats! Kingsley is an especially nice looking goat. Can you measure, I'm just curious. They look like they may just take the prize??


 Zoom Bee has the largest from tip to tip, it is just a bad picture, they are 34-1/2"


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I love how happy Brownie looks surrounded by his lovely and delicate does!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you. He is a ladies man lol! He hates being away from them so much. But he has a little pygmy buck for a friend.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Not mine but he had the biggest "rack" I've ever seen. :3


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, what a lovely group of racks !!
I think so far "Zoom Bee" takes the cake!!


----------

